# Cannot mount cifs share via fstab

## chix4mat

Hi all: 

I'm having an issue where I can't mount my cifs shares (NAS) through fstab, though I can manually mount them just fine. 

Here's the current entry in the fstab:

```
//192.168.1.100/Storage /mnt/nas cifs guest,noperm,_netdev 0 0
```

This is what happens when I try to mount:

```
domain user # mount -a                                                                                                        

fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
```

If I mount normally, it's fine:

```
mount -t cifs -o guest //192.168.1.100/Storage /mnt/nas
```

Any help would be appreciated. I've perused many threads and tried many different things, but have no idea where to look next =/

Thanks a ton for any help!

----------

## Logicien

Hello,

this is an example of the way I mount Samba share from a client host in /etc/fstab

```
//FUNTOO/Racine            /mnt/funtoo       cifs     noauto,password=,ro                                  0      0
```

I use the hostname and the share directory displayed in the output tree by the command

```
smbtree -n
```

instead of the IP address of the Samber server host.

On server side, I disable in /etc/samba/smb.conf the need of a password by using

```
security = user

guest account = nobody
```

I disable password only because the Samba share are only available on my private network an not seen from the public network call Internet.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## chix4mat

Hi Logicien: 

Thanks a ton for the help. Unfortunately, I still can't get the share to mount.

I made a mistake earlier. The "fuse: mount failed" error actually isn't caused by this cifs mount, but rather an NTFS-3G mount I have (that's working fine). So, that means that I'm not even getting an error at all. It just does nothing. 

```
//192.168.1.100/Storage /mnt/nas cifs guest,noperm,_netdev 0 0
```

```
//192.168.1.100/Storage /mnt/nas cifs noauto,password=,ro 0 0
```

```
//N5550/Storage /mnt/nas cifs noauto,password=,ro  0 0
```

```
\\N5550\Storage /mnt/nas cifs noauto,password=,ro 0 0
```

These result in no error. 

```
//N5550/Storage /mnt/nas cifs guest,noperm,_netdev 0 0
```

This one results in:

```
mount error: could not resolve address for N5550: Unknown error
```

Partial smbtree -n:

```
techgage etc # smbtree -n

Enter root's password: 

WORKGROUP

        \\N5550                         N5550

                \\N5550\Storage
```

I created a user on the NAS, and...

```
techgage etc # mount -t cifs -o username=nas,password=password //192.168.1.100/Storage /mnt/nas
```

works, but...

```
//192.168.1.100/Storage /mnt/nas cifs username=nas,password=password,_netdev 0 0
```

```
//N5550/Storage /mnt/nas cifs username=nas,password=password,_netdev 0 0
```

```
//N5550/Storage /mnt/nas cifs noauto,username=nas,password=password,ro 0 0
```

don't. 

I have no idea what else I could try. Looking around the Web, it seems these SHOULD work. I guess if I can't get anywhere, I'll just have to create a script that runs after boot-time that mounts both of them, if that'd even work right.

Thanks again for the help.

----------

